# Derelict House - North East



## jonney (Apr 11, 2009)

I was clearing my photo files the other day when I found these pics and though I would post them on here. A friend of mine bought a fixer-up-a at auction a few years ago and asked me to fence the back yard off to stop the local chav's getting in and doing more damage.I couldn't help myself I had to have a look inside. Apparently the previous owner had just up and off leaving the place in a right state. 

The back yard












Even the upstairs windows were out






And inside they had left... well
















The local minority had got in and taken the hot water tank bringing the kitchen ceiling down















We all thought he was mad but he made a tidy profit out of it. Just goes to show what you can do with a bit of imagination and money.

Cheers and thanks for looking Jon


----------



## daddybear (Apr 11, 2009)

u need kim and aggie in there m8.what a dump .but its dereliction at its best!!!!


----------



## jonney (Apr 11, 2009)

Kim n Aggie would have had a field day in there mate


----------



## smileysal (Apr 11, 2009)

Lol, I like this, even in the conditon it's in. lots of original features still in there by the looks of it. I like it, 

Cheers,

 Sal

Just looked again, is that an aga in the kitchen? with the frying pan and draining board lying on top of it? Blue and white? I really like that.


----------



## jonney (Apr 11, 2009)

Yer the aga still had the remains of dinner in it. He got it cleaned up and working again though


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting to see it beforehand...a nice little house and I can imagine how good it is fixed-up. Odd to see all the stuff the previous owners left, though! 
Cheers, Jon.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder why all that stuff was left. They must have moved out in the late 70s/early 80s judging from the television and that vile wood cladding on the chimney breast


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 12, 2009)

Reminds me of a one night stand I had years ago. I overslept and wandered down to find something similar....

It is quite odd though. The cooker? seems really old. The building does look like it has potential though!


----------

